# makita 3612 / 3612C



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the difference between the Makita 3612 and 3612C.

At Makita's outlet store in Australia, there is a $A40 price difference.


James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

James, the 3612 is a fixed speed router, the 3612C variable speed with soft start, well worth the difference because, bench mounted where really large cutters can be used, the peripheral speed of the cutter is so much faster than the centre, and should be slowed down, just how much, experience will teach you. For hand held use at start-up a big router like that kicks like a mule and in my usual humble opinion, this can be dangerous, especially when, even the likes of me, occasionally omit to check that the router is OFF before plugging it into the power socket, I know you won't all believe that last sentence!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry,

I made a mistake in my post.....

The store i got the price from was a US store - not Australian

Found the price in Australia and it was over $A500, The Triton TRA001 is _only_ around $350

If I need a 4th router, I will look for something a little less expensive (maybe another TRA001 on a Router Workshop type table .

BTW, do us a favour and send to note to Foxtel to ask why we can't have TRW on how to channel.

I asked, so another enquiry wouldn't hurt.....


rgds James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As we only have the basic Foxtel package James, I doubt that such an inquiry from me would carry much weight.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> As we only have the basic Foxtel package


Now, that why you have so much spare time for home maintenance and wood working......


James...(Ok - back to work now,,,)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Now, that why you have so much spare time for home maintenance and wood working......
> 
> 
> James...(Ok - back to work now,,,)


I don't know how I found time to make all the things that I did before retirement, if in retirement I subscribed to ALL the satellite channels I would get nothing done.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry,

I got a reply from Foxtel.



> At this stage we don't have any plans to show the Router Workshop but we
> will definitely have a look at it to see if it will suit the channel.


Heres hoping...

James


----------

